
Show HN: Site I made to find independent tech articles that may not be trending - navd
https://www.linenum.com/
======
navd
Hey all, I created this project because I was interested in finding content
related to other interests I have in computing. HN and Reddit is really good
for trending information but not necessarily to explore other topics that may
still be interesting.

Any feedback would be awesome! Thanks

~~~
sitkack
I like it, already found some good stuff.

The only nit so far is that it updates and reflows the page constantly so when
I click the story is changing out from under my cursor.

~~~
navd
Thanks for the feedback!

I see, do you mean while you're searching? The search is performed after a
timeout whenever a key is pressed in the input box. Maybe forcing an enter
press or button click to update would make the experience better?

------
ychandler
Great site! Would love to know what sources you are crawling for displaying
the articles, or is it all admin generated?

~~~
navd
Thanks!

I spent the time to find ~700 independent blogs of people who are publishing
content related to software dev / making products in tech. This is done ~80/20
automatically and manually.

From there it's a lot of web scraping magic and managing the submission of new
blogs to the data source. (Verifying quality etc) I'm happy to provide more
info if anyone is interested. Or to discuss ideas for features that you all
would appreciate!

------
wale
I actually love this navd. Good stuff. Are you displaying them by date? I mean
on search

~~~
navd
Awesome! I'm glad you appreciate it. No currently I am not, and articles are
returned based on relevancy of your search.

This is really just an MVP, I wanted to get the project out there to get some
initial feedback before I start building more. Tagging, filtering, ordering
etc are definitely in the road map along with other features!

~~~
wale
Nice!! What's your current stack?

~~~
navd
The site is just a static site hosted on a cdn. Very basic js and not using
any frameworks.

To get the data is a bit of a different story, but it's a collection of
scripts written in nodejs / golang for retrieval, cleaning the data etc.

Hope that helps!

